# Incrivel! Tmédia da máximas na Holanda 30,0ºC!



## J.S. (31 Jul 2006 às 20:59)

Em Arcen (KNMI): Tmedia das maximas julio 2006...30,0 C!!!!
Aqui, onde eu vivo 27,x. Portanot: um julio Algarvio na Holanda (sul).

Tmedia das medias: entre 21,0 e 23,5 C de notre a sul! E penso que daqui 10 anos um novo record esta provavel.....

Tmedia das medias no De Bilt (KNMI): 22,3 C.

Duracao da onda do calor oficial: 16 dias (e aqui falta so 0,1 C para 17 dias, hoje tinha uma Tmax de 24,9 C).

Onda do calor na Holanda= 5 dias o mais com tres com > 30,0 ( o mais e nenhum dia < 25,0 C).  O record e de 1975 (18 dias num epoca que nao tivemos uma onda do calor em 25 anos, portanto entre 1950-1975 0 ondas do calor e de 2000 ate agora CADA ano!).


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2006 às 22:17)

A semana de 23 a 29 e Julho foi particularmente quente na Europa Ocidental e Central. Desta vez, o sul da Europa foi poupado à onda de calor.





Máximas da ordem dos 35-40ºC em países como a Alemanha, Holanda e em quase toda a França.





http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/regional_monitoring/europe.shtml


----------



## Seringador (31 Jul 2006 às 22:40)

Boas, como já havia mencinado noutras discussões... vou mas é marcar férias para as Shetland se assim continuar nos anos a vir 
Em 2003 o fluxo foi mais de Sul e agora os fluxos foram mais de Sudeste e um anticiclone escandinavo que alimentava mais tarde na 2ª semana de Julho uma Barlet mas o risco para este ano estava lá como já havia defendido, conforme o comportamento atmosférico e um grande sinal de enfraquecimento ou de pouca influência do ant. dos Açores desde Maio!
Agora só falta esperrar pelas contagem das vitímas directa ou indirectamente relacionadas com esta vaga de calor na Europa central!
è um bom sinal para o início do Outono! 
Bons mapas Dan!


----------



## tozequio (31 Jul 2006 às 22:46)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> è um bom sinal para o início do Outono!



De que forma? Poderá isso significar um Outono mais fresquinho e instável do que o habitual?


----------



## Seringador (31 Jul 2006 às 23:09)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> De que forma? Poderá isso significar um Outono mais fresquinho e instável do que o habitual?


Boas Tozéquio
Um anticiclone dos Açores fraco ou inexistente durante 3 meses para cá, quando o seu pico de influência máxima deveria de ser no verão, não diz nada  
Obviamente entre outras variáveis, desde já um forte jetstream nas ilhas britânicas nas próximas semanas e/ou a ausência mesmo a latitudes onde deveria de ser normal nesta época do ano, anomalia positiva da corrente do lavrador e do centro Atlântico, entre outross


----------



## tozequio (31 Jul 2006 às 23:17)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Boas Tozéquio
> Um anticiclone dos Açores fraco ou inexistente durante 3 meses para cá, quando o seu pico de influência máxima deveria de ser no verão, não diz nada
> Obviamente entre outras variáveis, desde já um forte jetstream nas ilhas britânicas nas próximas semanas e/ou a ausência mesmo a latitudes onde deveria de ser normal nesta época do ano, anomalia positiva da corrente do lavrador e do centro Atlântico, entre outross



Obrigado pela explicação Seringador


----------



## Seringador (1 Ago 2006 às 00:03)

De nadaTozéquio 
Isto é o meu ponto de vista, as  a correlação de dados entre variaveis cientificas, graças aos dados em maior numero de variáveis de monitorização  regional sasonal (ENSO, NAO,AO, PAN, SST, etc), mas que quando analisadas em conjunto ou com outras que não são cientificamente provadas, revelam dados interessantes que poderão ajudar a previsão a longo prazo!
Não estou com isto a dizer que poderão descodificar o comportamento atmosférico, porque esse é caótico, mas sim que poderão ajudar a mitigar os "clicks" que poderão despoltar alterações de padrão no comportamento sasonalmente, entre estações ou períodos largos de tempo. 
Só que os dados existentes são curtos n uma escala temporal de enorme dimensão que é necessário ter na climatologia!
Grande bem haja às teleconexões


----------

